# Iasi - Rapa Galbena



## manole.silviu

Iasi - Rapa Galbena, Romania by night


----------



## ocular

Interesting


----------



## Al-Wazeer

great!, I like it .


----------



## Dagwood56

I like this. Very nice.


----------



## manole.silviu

Thanks, but I was expecting some critique :mrgreen:.


----------



## JOSHardson

The only thing I would change (and this took some searching) is the left side where the roundabout is cropped off a bit... It's a good picture regardless...


----------



## manole.silviu

Thanks, it's the first time that I see this problem . I will try to take another shot.


----------

